# Frag Bags



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I understand the bags used for frags at swaps and whatnot, are usually from Uline. What's the thickness (2 mil, 4 mil, etc) most people use? What are the most popular bag sizes?

Sorry for the stupid questions. I'd like to get rid of the used bags I've been saving and just use new ones


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I really like http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p17733374.html

4"x16" by 3mil thick.


----------

